# The Tren & Prolactin Study - Phase 1



## TheLupinator (May 5, 2014)

I'm looking to do a little experiment on myself regarding Tren & Prolactin. This idea hit me today when I was planning my next cycle - Looking to run Tren-a, Drol, Winni, and of course my favorite Masteron - Not all at the same time, but in the same cycle. 

Problem is I've only ran Tren-e once and never Drol. When I ran Tren, I was running only 200mg Test + AI + Caber so no gyno problems to speak of. But I started thinking about raising my test and the fact about running Drol. So I started brushing up on how to combat the mysterious Progesterone / Prolactin phantom gyno (as well as Tren dick from increased prolactin) that people talk about. Here's what I learned:

#1 - Gyno is largely dependent on estrogen
#2 - Estrogen increases prolactin
#3 - Tren does bind to progesterone receptors
#4 - Although it binds, it's unknown (at least I couldn't find the answer) whether it activates PgR or blocks it like a SERM would the ER
#5 - Progesterone itself stops you from lactating
#6 - Playing with your nips to see if you're lactating WILL cause you to lactate 

Although the science says Tren prolly should NOT raise prolactin there seem to be an awful lot of anecdotal reports of it doing exactly that - BUT at the same time were these people running test? where they on an AI? was the AI bunk? was their estro high when they started lactating? Was their prolactin high when they started lactating? Were they jerking their nipples off every night?

Considering anecdotal reports often can't be trusted and most scientific research was done in vitro or in fckkiing sheep, I decided to try an experiment to isolate this as best as possible. This is where I need some advice brothers, here are my initial thoughts:

Currently I'm running Test @ 400mg/week + 250iu HCG 2x Week + Aromasin 25mg 2x week

Testosterone is dosed semi-weekly Monday & Friday
HCG & Aroma dosed semi-weekly Sunday & Thursday

So the plan would be to start Tren-Ace (First pin was yesterday) and get bloods drawn 4 weeks from now. In that time I will stop Test altogether, stop HCG a week before the test, and continue dosing Aromasin straight through the test.

The blood test will be simple - Estro & Prolactin - while on 350mg / week Tren-Ace 


I'd like to note that this is NOT a cycle I would advise and for research purposes only - also I will obviously have Testesterone, Aromasin from 2 sources, as well as Pharm Grade Caber, HCG, Clomid, & Ralox all on hand

I honestly would like to see if Tren truly raises Prolactin on its own. This seemed to be the easiest way to tell - eliminate everything except Tren, verify estro is low, and test prolactin levels. 

Any advice or tweaks to what I have planned would be greatly appreciated - thanks dipshits


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

If you want to prove or disprove this I'd get a baseline PRL test done if you haven't already. There's some evidence showing that what you're saying isn't far fetched and maybe true; that aromatizable steroids either acting alone or along side progestagenic compounds is what elevate PRL. From what I can tell elevated E2 increases PRL bc of decreased dopamine (D2) receptor levels. 

I'd suggest getting a sensitive assay E2 panel, better suited for males, as well as getting baseline PRL values if not already done. I like this experiment Lup. Very interesting ideas and I can send you some links if you're interested. Research for the good of the community here, EXTREMELY interested in seeing these results.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2014)

tren and drol work great together ..i ran tren with dbol,var and drol all in 1 long ass cycle..drol was by far the best with tren for me im0


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2014)

make sure to use nolva with the drol or ralox


----------



## TheLupinator (May 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> If you want to prove or disprove this I'd get a baseline PRL test done if you haven't already. There's some evidence showing that what you're saying isn't far fetched and maybe true; that aromatizable steroids either acting alone or along side progestagenic compounds is what elevate PRL. From what I can tell elevated E2 increases PRL bc of decreased dopamine (D2) receptor levels.
> 
> I'd suggest getting a sensitive assay E2 panel, better suited for males, as well as getting baseline PRL values if not already done. I like this experiment Lup. Very interesting ideas and I can send you some links if you're interested. Research for the good of the community here, EXTREMELY interested in seeing these results.



Ahhh Fcckk Doc - I knew I missed something - Ok so I'll stop the Tren  until I get my estro & prolactin tested, say 2 weeks from now - I'll continue on Aromasin until then to see what my prolactin looks like with no estrogen and no Tren - Then start Tren - Then test 2 weeks later 




Brother Bundy said:


> tren and drol work great together ..i ran tren with dbol,var and drol all in 1 long ass cycle..drol was by far the best with tren for me im0



you're a sick fcckk, ya know that BB?



Brother Bundy said:


> make sure to use nolva with the drol or ralox



Ralox already on hand brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2014)

thank you brotha


----------



## Azog (May 5, 2014)

Should be an interesting experiment and an even better blast! Tren and drol together sound serious.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 5, 2014)

use your ralox and AI with it… No nolva with a 19nor


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> use your ralox and AI with it… No nolva with a 19nor



i heard that alot as well..but i got no clue why not ..I used it i was ok


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i heard that alot as well..but i got no clue why not ..I used it i was ok



I don't understand it either. There's nothing wrong with mixing the two if needed.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 5, 2014)

I dont understand either but i know when i run 19s I've taken nolva and it made my nipples almost ache… I switched to ralox and it subsided. Might not be a scientific fact but I know what my body tolerates. *BUT *mind you my AI was from RUI back in the day when everyone was starting to get shit batches of serms and my estro was above 200, I posted the bloods on ology so  I'm not sure if its still on ology or not. My ralox wasn't RUI and  so I switched my aromasin over to the same lab… Shit was fine after I made the switch so it could've been multiple factors


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

Adding 19nors to any mix of hormones does weird shit and not always the same to everyone. I will say though that of the dozen or so guys I know who have done this, all but one had elevated PRL. That's with tren alone. So just something to think about. Like anything, if ancillaries can control it and u feel fine sexually, tren is the best for a reason. Even by itself, even if it's not the best option like it would be with test.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 17, 2014)

RJ said:


> Adding 19nors to any mix of hormones does weird shit and not always the same to everyone. I will say though that of the dozen or so guys I know who have done this, all but one had elevated PRL. That's with tren alone. So just something to think about. Like anything, if ancillaries can control it and u feel fine sexually, tren is the best for a reason. Even by itself, even if it's not the best option like it would be with test.



Word brother. That's why I want to see what Tren does to me without anything else in the way. I would think something like this would be wise for anyone running Tren for the first time, but with a little Test in there - something like a TRT dose of Test ~150mg /week - then blood test Estro & PRL for baseline - then add Tren - then test both again. That way there is no guessing if your prolactin is elevated from adding Tren or not.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 17, 2014)

Btw I just got bloods draw this morning - Estrogen, Sensitive & Prolactin. I haven't shot Test or HCG in 2 weeks and have been running Geo Pep's Aromasin @12.5mg daily... hopefully my estro is below range, that's all I'm looking for. 

I will post results in this thread this upcoming week. Now I will start Tren-Ace 350mg/week. Then I will retest in 2 weeks.

Once results are in from 2nd test, I'll post here & start a new thread w/ the protocol & both test results, so it's easy for people to see the outcome.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2014)

Great log, thanks Lupi!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 20, 2014)

Well I'm fuccking pissed. Got my tests results back - mind you I haven't taken a shot of Test in 2 weeks (was on 400mg) and have still been running GEO's Aroma 12.5mg daily.....


*Test Name*--------------Result----------Flag----------Reference Range----------Lab

*Prolactin *----------------17.3----------HIGH----------4.0-15.2 ng/mL----------TA

*Estradiol, Sensitive*------88-----------HIGH----------3-70 pg/mL----------BN



This obviously fckks the whole experiment. The prolactin reading wouldn't be any good as a reference unless I retested on Tren and my estro was around the same level. I could start on Extreme Pep Aroma I have, but Stoli tested their Aroma the 13th and his estro was still high.. Figured I was good with GEO considering Draco tested GEO's Aroma recently and his estro was tanked... da Fucck

These fccking research chem companies are bs.. how the fck don't they test to see if their shit is legit.. ridiculous


----------



## don draco (May 20, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Well I'm fuccking pissed. Got my tests results back - mind you I haven't taken a shot of Test in 2 weeks (was on 400mg) and have still been running GEO's Aroma 12.5mg daily.....
> 
> 
> *Test Name*--------------Result----------Flag----------Reference Range----------Lab
> ...



Based off of the reviews of others ( and my own experience with their "T4" and "aromasin" ) I won't use Geo again.  I was surprised that my aromasin actually worked --  although I'm 99% sure it's letro. I'm still using it.. about 4-5 mg of the "aromasin" has been crashing my estro on ~500 mg test / wk.  I had already figured that it was inconsistent based on the reviews of others, which is why I advised that others get blood work on their aromasin.  So I'm glad that you posted this up. 

Sorry to see that you're in this situation Lupi.. hopefully the EP aromasin works as intended and the experiment can go on


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2014)

Lup, this is t necessarily a bad thing. Correct me if I. Wrong but one thing you wanted to show was how E2 effects PRL, correct? If so, now you have values representing PRL with this level of E2. Next round of bloods you could switch AIs, lower E2 and look for significant changes in PRL. 

You're not on any DA correct?


----------



## hulksmash (May 20, 2014)

Gwp letro has always worked for me..


----------



## TheLupinator (May 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Lup, this is t necessarily a bad thing. Correct me if I. Wrong but one thing you wanted to show was how E2 effects PRL, correct? If so, now you have values representing PRL with this level of E2. Next round of bloods you could switch AIs, lower E2 and look for significant changes in PRL.
> 
> You're not on any DA correct?



Correct, I have adc caber on hand. 

What I could do is try to keep estro at that level by starting test @ 150/ week.. I already started tren and I'm  not stopping lol. 

So far we can already see above normal prl associated with elevated estro in the absence of a 19-nor, thats a start.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 20, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Gwp letro has always worked for me..



I hated letro the one time  ran.. tho it was from a RC comp so who knows wtf it really was


----------



## TheLupinator (May 21, 2014)

Ahh fcck it. I'm staying with tren only. Switching to ext-pep aroma 12.5mg/day and will retest in 2weeks. I still wanna see prolactin levels on tren only with low estrogen, so that's what I'm shooting for.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2014)

Good share, Lupi & hope this gets sorted. Doc's comment makes sense: this gives you a relative indicator which you can use to gauge the impact of your change-up when you get your E2 sorted.


----------



## SuperBane (May 21, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i heard that alot as well..but i got no clue why not ..I used it i was ok



Was that just bro science being spread around or were there studies done showing?
I've read that a lot.
I guess just like everything else one may not ever truly know how it effects them without actually trying.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

Debating whether I should wait 2 or 3 weeks to get bloods drawn. Its tren ace so its definitely at stable levels. 

Just don't wanna jump the gun..


For anyone who experienced prolactin sides on tren-ace how long did it take to show?

 BTW my strength was decreasing slightly at the end of the second week of being off test. Already feel stronger on about 400 tren only than 400 test only


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 6, 2014)

Round 2 of blood tests tomorrow morning, stay tuned.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck, M8.


----------



## Bodybuilding5 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there anybody that is selling tren ace? I need two bottles of it


----------

